# new tables



## chippin-in (Feb 10, 2013)

A while back I made some cedar tables for a friend and the Houston weather was not good to them.

So I made her some different tables. I used treated decking and ceramic tiles this time. I figure this will be easier for them to treat each time when the weather gets to them and if the tiles get broken they can always just buy new ones.

Anyway, here they are. Nothing special, just tables for the pool/deck area.

Thanks for lookin
Robert

[attachment=18127]

[attachment=18128]

[attachment=18129]


----------

